# Spare the air!



## unregistered358967 (Jul 17, 2013)

When I was living in the Bay area they would call a 'spare the air' day if there were a lot of pollutants. You were not allowed to burn wood on those days..no campfires, etc. It used to bug me that we were not allowed to have a bonfire on those days.

Recently I've been researching wood cookstoves and the ins and outs. I read somewhere that burning wood is okay. Any CO2 released would be released anyway as the tree dies, the difference being a quick release in a fire versus slowly in the woods. 

Here's a link to the spare the air: http://sparetheair.org/Make-a-Difference/Get-the-Facts.aspx#18

Anyway, just some random wondering. I don't think they have rules like this in Wisconsin which is where I would be living.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

California suffers from temperature inversions, is high density population, and has a lot of people with breathing disorders. Having been in L.A. smog firsthand I can understand the strict rules there, as well as in S.F.. Such rules do not fit in sparsely settled rural areas.


----------

